

Can Steve Jobs deliver the goods? - edw519
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/06/05/can-steve-jobs-deliver-the-goods/?source=cnn_bin&hpt=Sbin

======
dave1619
Steve Jobs will not disappoint. Video calls with the new iPhone has potential
to be a real game changer.

